# protector de parlantes, amplificador y control temperatura



## plarenas (Mar 5, 2012)

Estimados del Foro,

Se me ocurrió poner este circuito lo hice para un amplificador a transistores de 250W que estoy haciendo para  la protección de el o los parlantes y del amplificador por exceso de temperatura, el circuito funciona de la siguiente manera:
este funciona con un micro controlador de la serie PIC12f675 con un LM35 que es básicamente un termómetro, este lo hice con una fuente completamente independiente al del amplificador, cuando presionas el botón de encendido se energiza el amplificador y después de un retardo de 4 segundos, conecta el o los parlantes, despues de esto el micro lee la temperatura del LM35 cuando alcanza los 30°C enciende el ventilador si esta temperatura desciende a un valor inferior a los 30°C lo apaga, de lo contrario si la temperatura siguiera incrementandose por algun corto o mala ventilación al llegar a los 80°C desconecta los parlantes y despues de 2 segundos desconecta la energía del amplificador sin apagar el ventilador (uno de los motivos porque usar fuente independiente), cuando presionas el boton para apagar el amplificador abres la salida de los parlantes y después de 2 segundos apaga el amplificador.

espero que sea de utilidad para alguien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

yo tengo una armada  por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/control-estado-amplificador-microcontrolador-30259/
y tiene protección por temperatura ,por DC ,tambien enciende y lo apaga al amplificador por medio de un pulsador
también apaga y encienden los cooler ,depende si esta caliente o no la salida
probado y funcionando ¡¡¡



plarenas muchas gracias por el aporte ,el que ise yo solo lo armo uno solo ,parece que no interesa mucho los protectores con pic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> plarenas muchas gracias por el aporte ,el que ise yo solo lo armo uno solo ,*parece que no interesa mucho los protectores con pic*


No es que no interese este tipo de protectores, el problema es que la mayoria de los que hace audio...solo hacen esos y no tienen experiencia con µC... mucho menos en grabarlos y en verificar que funcionan 

Ambos diseños están MUUUY BUENOS!!!, el problema es que tienen poco "mercado" por que necesitan al menos un programador de PICs y algo de experiencia en trabajar con estos bichos.

Vamos! No menosprecien su propio laburo!!!! Están muy buenos y a alguien les van a ser útiles...no importa cuando...


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 8, 2012)

plarenas dijo:
			
		

> bueno parece que a nadie le interesa...........



Hola compañero gracias por el aporte, lo que pasa es que no todos saben programar y es mas! muchos utilizan un protector transistorado muy sencillo que uno con IC, Yo tengo uno con termometro digital y varios a doble capa no los subo porque me va a pasar igual que a ti porque se que clase de protectores que se hacen aqui  en el foro, y los hacen de la manera mas sencilla posible, ya que lo mas importante es que proteja con seguridad y listo, muchas por compartir tu diseño


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

gracias ezavalla por tus palabras ,de las pocos aportes que pude hacer y siempre con pic ,como la selladora de bolcitas no intereso por eso de µc 
muchas gracias


----------



## plarenas (Mar 9, 2012)

Gracias a todos por comentar, ya me estaba sintiendo solo, tienen razón después de subirlo me di cuenta que no son muy populares los circuitos con micros, lo hice así porque lo encontré mas simple, aclaro que este circuito esta funcionando.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo tengo una armada  por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/control-estado-amplificador-microcontrolador-30259/
> y tiene protección por temperatura ,por DC ,tambien enciende y lo apaga al amplificador por medio de un pulsador
> también apaga y encienden los cooler ,depende si esta caliente o no la salida
> probado y funcionando ¡¡¡
> ...



Rey-jullien, gracias por comentar, como hiciste el detector de DC?

claro¡¡¡ (me conteste solo) con un filtro pasa bajos, lo voy a implementar en mi diseño a ver como anda.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 9, 2012)

nicolas dijo:
			
		

> Seria interesante si tuviese proteccion contra DC...



ya lo tengo solucionado, por lo menos en la teoría y en el simulador, lo voy a implementar en estos días y lo subo siempre que me funcione bien en la practica.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 28255
Q1 d1 a d6 c1 y c2 r1 r6 y r2 componen el detector de dc para mayor info sobre el calculo visita la pagina de eliot


http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm

A éste yo le hice el programa y las modificaciones :

http://sound.whsites.net/project111.htm


----------



## plarenas (Mar 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 28255
> Q1 d1 a d6 c1 y c2 r1 r6 y r2 componen el detector de dc para mayor info sobre el calculo visita la pagina de eliot
> 
> http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm
> ...


 
Si , está bastante claro y es sencillo, lo voy a probar todavía me queda un pin del micro libre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

funciona bien y es sencillo ¡¡¡el que yo arme me guié por ese la parte del termómetro y el detector,luego le agregue las demás funciones 
mucha suerte ¡¡¡


----------

